# In which position will the seed germinate in the soil ?



## DonPilin (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello g day. Does it go horizontally or vertically?if vertically, which one goes up and which one goes down?thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

The seedling will grow towards the top of pot and roots down
Does not matter on seed placement.

Short answer:* Seeds can sense gravity and position themselves in accordance with it*. This behavior is dictated by a physical phenomenon called gravitropism, wherein the growth of a plant is governed by the force of gravity acting on it. Roots grow in the direction of the gravitational pull, whereas stems grow in the opposite direction.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Good page to read about why








						How Do Seeds Know Which Is The Right Side Up?
					

Is the orientation of sown seeds even important? In other words, is there a definite position in which seeds must be sown in the ground so that they germinate?




					www.scienceabc.com
				



.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2022)

or you can germinate your seeds in a damp paper towel and when they sprout they can be transplanted with tap root going down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> or you can germinate your seeds in a damp paper towel and when they sprout they can be transplanted with tap root going down


I was thinking the same just now LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was thinking the same just now LOL



that is because my brain and thoughts are so powerful they transcend time and space and you were tuned in


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is because my brain and thoughts are so powerful they transcend time and space and you were tuned in


Thats why you steal all my coffee gals pics LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is because my brain and thoughts are so powerful they transcend time and space and you were tuned in


I wondered what that was.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

it's an illusion bubba, only when smoke rises out of big's ears are the wheels turning...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> it's an illusion bubba, only when smoke rises out of big's ears are the wheels turning...


----------



## stew (Jan 1, 2022)

When I have older seeds, or fungal contamination issues, I chemically scarify with household H2O2.  Very simple protocol that has worked well for me at commercial scale.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2022)

stew said:


> When I have older seeds, or fungal contamination issues, I chemically scarify with household H2O2.  Very simple protocol that has worked well for me at commercial scale.



ya all see that ?……..chemically scarify

scarify : 

*scarify*
verb (1)
https://www.merriam-webster.com/login

scar·i·fy |  \ ˈsker-ə-ˌfī   \
scarified; scarifying

*Definition of scarify*
 (Entry 1 of 2)
transitive verb
1: to make scratches or small cuts in (something, such as the skin)scarify an area for vaccination
2: to lacerate the feelings of
3: to break up, loosen, or roughen the surface of (something, such as a field or road)
4: to cut or soften the wall of (a hard seed) to hasten germination


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> it's an illusion bubba, only when smoke rises out of big's ears are the wheels turning...


Or too big of a hit of that dandy BHO he was showing us the other day.

bubba


----------



## stew (Jan 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ya all see that ?……..chemically scarify
> 
> scarify :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reference!  I posted the detailed protocol over in the advanced growing forum.  Cheers!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Or too big of a hit of that dandy BHO he was showing us the other day.
> 
> bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 285346



Sounds a bit like Question Mark and the mysterions.


----------

